# CHERNOBYL | New Safe Confinement | 108m | U/C



## Groningen NL

LeCom said:


> They should just nuke your account and be done with it.


Please don't feed the troll.


----------



## Silver Swordsman

LeCom said:


> They should just nuke your account and be done with it.


:lol:


----------



## Talbot

WonderlandPark said:


> I have been to Pripyat & Chernobyl in 2010, and I am not glowing green. Even spent the night in Chernobyl town (a few thousand people still work in the area and Chernobyl town is considered pretty safe, the winds did not blow that much fallout there, but I can say the 1 hotel there kinda sucks and you are not allowed to leave the property at night)


Why can't you leave at night? To stop would be adventurers from wandering into the contaminated site?


----------



## Beber

Pictures by Katayama.


----------



## AsianDragons

some good progress at least


----------



## Beber

From ChNPP.

        
(link to album)

Lifting towers are up, everything seems to go well around there.


----------



## Beber

From ChNPP. Most pics taken during the last days of september.

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

From ChNPP. Pics taken october 4th.

        
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

From ChNPP. Pictures taken october 11th.

      
(link to album)


----------



## Сталин

It seems to ruin the whole landscape, and ruin a historical monument.


----------



## germantower

^^ Uhm, for whom do you wanna save that "landscape"?

No one is living there, and is exposing the "historic momunent" worth the risks it has to the enviroment? 

This is still a dangerous place, and the new confiment is urgently needed.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Maybe this WILL become the monument!


----------



## Atmosphere

Сталин;96330827 said:


> It seems to ruin the whole landscape, and ruin a historical monument.


It's for safety, it's not optional. This thing MUST be build to prevent radioactive air escaping the facility. But if you want to care more about the 'fantastic' landscape instead if millions of lives, be my guest :lol:


----------



## Beber

There is a live webcam up on the ChNPP website. It'll be very interesting to watch during the first lift.


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP. From now on I'll post thumbnails not to overload the page, but click on them to get them full res, or go directly to the ChNPP gallery.

         
(link to album)

You'll notice that they started assembling the lifting equipment at the top of the lifting towers. It should come as no surprise that Mammoet has been chosen to do this job, since they're most likely the only ones in the world than can pull it off. They'll also be in charge of moving the arch once completed, and there's a wonderful video to explain it very accurately.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

The best plan of action would be to launch all of this radioactive waste at Chernobyl into space and be done with it.


----------



## rsepsot

^^ And do to the space the same we did (and some countries still do) to the sea years ago?


----------



## KingNick

Highly interesting! Does anybody know what material is used to cover up the radiation? I doubt they'll pump concrete into the dome.


----------



## primus20

KingNick said:


> Highly interesting! Does anybody know what material is used to cover up the radiation? I doubt they'll pump concrete into the dome.


i would say they use lead for that


----------



## Hed_Kandi

roogenial said:


> ^^ And do to the space the same we did (and some countries still do) to the sea years ago?


----------



## Beber

KingNick said:


> Highly interesting! Does anybody know what material is used to cover up the radiation? I doubt they'll pump concrete into the dome.


There are two layers of cladding. External cladding prevents external events (meteorological mainly) from damaging the structure. Internal cladding prevents radioactive waste (and dust) to get out, which is the main problem that the Chernobyl N°4 reactor is currently facing.

Materials used are stainless steel (external) and polycarbonate (internal) to prevent the accumulation of radioactively contaminated dust. There also are layers of thermal insulation and regular steel.


----------



## KingNick

^^ Thank you!


----------



## cloud32

This is a very interesting thread! I have one question though, how do people work in that environment? Is there a work roter to stop the effect of radiation or has this threat gotten less over the years?


----------



## Beber

There are many precautions taken toward workers safety. On site, there are 50 people who are qualified in radiation protection and that only works to ensure that the working area is safe. There has been a lot of preliminary work to study whether or not the erection site was viable. Radiation is lower near the ground (which has been cleaned), that's also why we're seeing this lifting mechanism, since it prevents higher altitude work.

Every worker has a suit designed to work in this environment, with two dosimeters. The whole site is monitored in real time to ensure safety. For work that is done close to the existing sarcophagus, workers are protected behind concrete or lead walls. Workers can either chose to work 5 days a week (with the weekend free), or by cycle of 15 days (15 days of work, 15 days of holidays). That's the Ukrainian law.


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP.

        
(link to album)


----------



## Manchester77

Highly interesting to see this actually happening how.
I have a question, on the side of the soviet sarcophagus there is like scaffolding and a crane like structure(?) could someone tell me what it's used for? Thank you


----------



## Substructure

Another question, once the new sarcophagus is in place, what happens if the old one eventually decay, crumble and collapse?
Would the new one be able to contain all the dust and radioactive decay?


----------



## Slartibartfas

^^ Containing such an event is one of the reasons why the new shelter is built, isn't it?


----------



## Beber

Manchester77 said:


> Highly interesting to see this actually happening how.
> I have a question, on the side of the soviet sarcophagus there is like scaffolding and a crane like structure(?) could someone tell me what it's used for? Thank you


It's the Designed Stabilisation Steel Structure. They added that structure a few years ago to reinforce the existing sarcophagus, that was showing severe weaknesses.



Substructure said:


> Another question, once the new sarcophagus is in place, what happens if the old one eventually decay, crumble and collapse?
> Would the new one be able to contain all the dust and radioactive decay?


One of the goal of the New Safe Confinement is to dismantle the existing sarcophargus to avoid that risk. The NSC is equipped with heavy lifting equipment (four 155t bridge cranes) and radiation shielded carriages, that will allow workers to enter the reactor safely. You can find more about this phase in this video.


----------



## cloud32

That makes sense, thanks for the info :cheers:


----------



## Substructure

Thank you Beber. You seem very knowledgeable about the topic, am I wrong to assume you are part of the design team?

I understand they will dismantle the existing sarcophagus, but why didn't they choose instead to reinforce it, once the NSC in in place? That would have been two confinement layers instead of just one.
Also, what will happen with the remains of the old sarcophagus once it's dismantled? Stored inside the NSC for ever? Decontaminated and used for road work?


----------



## Beber

I'm not related in any way to this project. I've been following it for years, and I gathered as much information as possible.

There are many reasons why they won't reinforce the existing sarcophagus while the NSC is in place. The NSC is expected to last a hundred years, which is way longer than the previous sarcophagus, no matter how well they would reinforce it. The NSC in itself is built to confine the radioactive materials, so any repair work on the sarcophagus would be useless, or "overkill". Plus, it would cost money, and they don't have any (financing the NSC already took so much time, getting a single more euro would take years).

But the main problem is that the current sarcophagus is weak in its foundations. Or to be precise, its lack of foundations. It was built over the reactor room, which obviously hadn't been cleaned or hadn't had any pre-work done. So the three huge beams that hold the roof are not stable. By the way, this is why the DSSS, that Manchester77 spotted, was built.

The first sarcophagus was built as an immediate response to a massive threat. It was designed to be a temporary solution, but once it was up, no one wanted to pay for a more permanent solution. As of today, the existing sarcophagus is more of a threat than a solution.

The radioactive wastes are a major problem in the Chernobyl area at the moment. But as far as the sarcophagus is concerned, there will be a specific area under the NSC dedicated to waste treatment. They will first fragment it into smaller pieces, and then decontaminate it with various common procedures. After that, it's still unclear about where the waste will go. A multi million euros waste storage facility was built a few years ago on site, but its design was faulty, and it's now totally useless.


----------



## Substructure

Thank you Beber for the explanations. Much appreciated.


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)

Everything looks good. Lifting towers are all up.


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti

Brilliant idea! Risk management at its best. 

When I hear or read the word Chernobyl I always wonder if people will ever return to the city and actually live there. This could be a beginning.


----------



## elusive

lmao, do they realise if something goes wrong with this confinement, it'll be another chernobyl? it'll release a lot of radioactivity into the environment


----------



## Substructure

^^ The current sarcophagus has gaps so wide you could drive a car through them, and the wind blows freely through and out of the confinement.

At least the new one will leak a lot less radioactivity in the atmosphere.


----------



## Manchester77

Thanks everyone for answering
As it built so poorly because the soviets were trying to keep it a secret idk could someone explain (I find the whole thing fascinating but I have very little knowledge of it:bash


----------



## elusive

Substructure said:


> ^^ The current sarcophagus has gaps so wide you could drive a car through them, and the wind blows freely through and out of the confinement.
> 
> At least the new one will leak a lot less radioactivity in the atmosphere.


fair enough


----------



## CarlosRosan

will the workers die of radiation sickness eventually?


----------



## Substructure

Short answer: no.

Long answer: radioactivity is not a gas and can very from minute quantities to lethal doses within a few meters, which means you can be fine at some place, and in danger a few steps further.
The operating ground was decontaminated a long time ago and poses no health risk to the workers. Yet the radiations increases quite a lot as they get further from the ground, so most of the potentially dangerous work will be operated by cranes or heavy machinery.

As for the new confinement, every operation to be done inside of it will be either remote controlled or automated.


----------



## Manchester77

Is that why the liquidators died because they were above the reactor


----------



## Substructure

The liquidators were exposed to vast amounts of decaying matter, including some of the most potent and short lived radioisotopes such as xenon or lithium 131, which are not around anymore.
The explosion also spilled vast amounts of matter around the reactor and the facilities, so there was no easy way to avoid radioactivity (understand: no safe place), especially working in a hurry like they had to do.


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

We have liftoff! 5300 tonnes lifted at 22m high.

ChNPP hasn't posted its weekly update yet, but I'm sure they'll have some pictures of the lifting soon.


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Waste of money as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## webeagle12

Hed_Kandi said:


> Waste of money as far as I'm concerned.


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rumoruka

First lift


----------



## Lejaad

Hed_Kandi said:


> Waste of money as far as I'm concerned.


Why?


----------



## germantower

Hed_Kandi said:


> Waste of money as far as I'm concerned.


Do you really think, spending money, on saving the enviroment from radiation, is a waste of money? :nuts:

If so, please elaborate yourself.


----------



## Mannesmann

Buddy I don't know what's your job, what education you have but be more accurate when you give analysis to people over here: the soil is still contaminated and can't be decontaminated,there is radioactivity especially in the iron and steel materials around the plant, liquidators who died were few compared to the whole number and they died few years after the accident.
Only the firemen died in the fire because they hadn't the necessary equipment :bash: to extinguish the fire in the turbine hall, near the reactors.


Substructure said:


> Short answer: no.
> 
> Long answer: radioactivity is not a gas and can very from minute quantities to lethal doses within a few meters, which means you can be fine at some place, and in danger a few steps further.
> The operating ground was decontaminated a long time ago and poses no health risk to the workers. Yet the radiations increases quite a lot as they get further from the ground, so most of the potentially dangerous work will be operated by cranes or heavy machinery.
> 
> As for the new confinement, every operation to be done inside of it will be either remote controlled or automated.


----------



## Beber

High-res pics (AP)

            
(link to album)


----------



## techniques1200s

Hed_Kandi said:


> Waste of money as far as I'm concerned.





Hed_Kandi said:


> What a waste of money. This is 25 years too late.


So It's a waste of money to care about people's health? And no it's not 25 years too late...they immediately built a sarcophagus after the disaster, but are now building a newer, better, one.



Hed_Kandi said:


> The best plan of action would be to launch all of this radioactive waste at Chernobyl into space and be done with it.


You do realize that doing such a thing would be unprecedented in terms of the scale of operations needed to accomplish it (it would require a LOT of rockets to be launched), and would be far, far, more expensive than just building a new sarcophagus right? You're talking about launching thousands of tons of contaminated rubble into space, instead of just burying it, which has proven to work fine. Not to mention that if something went wrong, radioactive debris would end up raining from the sky. :bash:



Hed_Kandi said:


> They should just nuke the entire site and be done with it.


Yes, let's nuke the nuclear contamination zone! That would help a lot! LOL, you're either amazingly stupid, or you're trolling.


----------



## Сталин

I see no real point to this. All the ground around it is still contaminated, and will be so for a very long time. Just abandon the whole area already... Its not like it will be safe to live there in your lifetime anyway.


----------



## Hoff

^^
There's a lot of contaminated dust inside the old sarcophagus, and the structure itself is on a brink of collapse. So, any damage to the sacrophagus would create emissions going far beyond the exclusion zone.


----------



## Сталин

Hoff said:


> ^^
> There's a lot of contaminated dust inside the old sarcophagus, and the structure itself is on a brink of collapse. So, any damage to the sacrophagus would create emissions going far beyond the exclusion zone.


So your telling me people are so dumb that they cant repair the old sarcophagus, and instead build a sarcophagus for a sarcophagus?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's like trying to repair a rusty, deteriorating junky car left in a field for nearly 25 years, but this time it's in a highly radioactive zone. 
This new one will last much longer than the old one ever would have.


----------



## Сталин

ThatOneGuy said:


> It's like trying to repair a rusty, deteriorating junky car left in a field for nearly 25 years, but this time it's in a highly radioactive zone.
> This new one will last much longer than the old one ever would have.


Why not be smart and hire someone to check it once a year so it doesnt get rusty? Maybe repaint it every few years too? No? Much less expensive than this massive project.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Because it's difficult to avoid the high radiation levels within the old sarcophagus, and it was pretty shoddily built to begin with. 
Most of the old sarcophagus is supported by the walls of the ruined reactor facility, which was damaged in the accident itself. The new one will be self supporting, and much larger, and thicker.
They tried already to repair it in '98, but it obviously didn't work, since it's still rotting away.


----------



## Beber

ChNPP released two videos of the lift, including one timelapse.


----------



## Hoff

ThatOneGuy said:


> Because it's difficult to avoid the high radiation levels within the old sarcophagus, and it was pretty shoddily built to begin with.
> Most of the old sarcophagus is supported by the walls of the ruined reactor facility, which was damaged in the accident itself. The new one will be self supporting, and much larger, and thicker.
> They tried already to repair it in '98, but it obviously didn't work, since it's still rotting away.


Also, the old sarcophagus was designed to be built as fast as possible - its low endurance is a price for this. Its estimated lifetime was 25 years, as the designers in 1986 were convinced that the Soviet Union would find ways and resources for dealing with the disaster results. Of course independent Ukraine had neither.
It's also worth mentioning that the NSC will support overhead cranes and heavy machinery needed for dismantling both the old sarcophagus and the reactor building itself.


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP.

    
(link to album)


----------



## Azrain98

WOW Nice news from me


----------



## Beber

Not a lot of activity since the first lift. I guess the snow isn't helping.

   
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. Work recently restarted, after being stopped due to the holidays and weather conditions (I guess). They also had a minor electricity delivery problem, which is all solved by now.

They are currently dismantling the (temporary) lifting towers, and working on the arches (slowly due to weather conditions).

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Work is still going on slowly (winter and snow aren't helping).

However, I just wanted to share an information revealed by ChNPP, that part of the wall slab of the turbine room just collapsed. It is not a critical structure of the current shelter (even though it's adjacent to it), and there are "no changes in radiation situation".

It shouldn't impact on the construction of the NSC, but it shows that the new shelter is indeed needed.

_*Edit*_: Work stopped on the NSC until further inspection of the damaged area. A 2 week investigation was started today.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

    
(link to album)


----------



## erbse

Well, according to the current _Die Hard_ movie we could easily spray the reactor with some neutralizing gas and get rid of the radioactivity in minutes. Just do it!


----------



## timo9

erbse said:


> Well, according to the current _Die Hard_ movie we could easily spray the reactor with some neutralizing gas and get rid of the radioactivity in minutes. Just do it!


But according to the Die Hard movie


----------



## meh_cd

Mannesmann said:


> Buddy I don't know what's your job, what education you have but be more accurate when you give analysis to people over here: the soil is still contaminated and can't be decontaminated,there is radioactivity especially in the iron and steel materials around the plant, liquidators who died were few compared to the whole number and they died few years after the accident.
> Only the firemen died in the fire because they hadn't the necessary equipment :bash: to extinguish the fire in the turbine hall, near the reactors.


A number of plant workers died from the radiation as well. This is well documented. You can argue all you want about how many liquidators actually died vs. how many have crippling health problems for the rest of their lives. 

There's also at least one plant worker who was killed during the initial explosion and is somewhere in the debris.



Сталин;97792540 said:


> Why not be smart and hire someone to check it once a year so it doesnt get rusty? Maybe repaint it every few years too? No? Much less expensive than this massive project.


As has been said, the current sarcophagus has _already outlived its design lifespan._ The engineers that built the thing don't even think it is stable anymore. It's a rusting, decaying hulk that is full of holes that allow wildlife, wind, and moisture to enter. Plus the whole sarcophagus rests on a damaged wall of the original building.

Looks like others beat me to answering your inane comments, but if the recent collapse of a portion of the original building isn't enough for you to think that this project is warranted, I do not know what is.


----------



## Manchester77

Indeed the sarcophagus was built on the decaying reactor building and was built very hastily to prevent anymore radiation escaping

Did the liquidators actually have to pick up bits of the plant that had been blown up (like reactor walls, cooling rods etc) or did they have tools? And also why couldn't they have used an unmanned remote control device?


----------



## meh_cd

Manchester77 said:


> Indeed the sarcophagus was built on the decaying reactor building and was built very hastily to prevent anymore radiation escaping
> 
> Did the liquidators actually have to pick up bits of the plant that had been blown up (like reactor walls, cooling rods etc) or did they have tools? And also why couldn't they have used an unmanned remote control device?


They used robots but the electronics were fried by the radiation. One even fell inside the hole when it went haywire.

As for the liquidators, they did both. I'm talking picking them up with gloved hands and shoveling them with cruddy little shovels. 

This is a good documentary for footage, although the actual story re: casualties is still up for debate. I tend to think that the official figure is lowballed, but whatever I don't want to get into a huge debate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKKz45ORPQQ


----------



## Manchester77

meh_cd said:


> They used robots but the electronics were fried by the radiation. One even fell inside the hole when it went haywire.
> 
> As for the liquidators, they did both. I'm talking picking them up with gloved hands and shoveling them with cruddy little shovels.
> 
> This is a good documentary for footage, although the actual story re: casualties is still up for debate. I tend to think that the official figure is lowballed, but whatever I don't want to get into a huge debate.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKKz45ORPQQ


Omg that documentary was so good but kinda freaked me out how something that major could have happened but the highest levels of Soviet Authority didn't know.

The poor men :'(


----------



## Manchester77

Just having a look on Wikipedia and it says a roof has collapsed:-



> 2013 Collapse
> On February 12th 2013, a 6,500 square foot portion of the roof and wall adjacent to the covered part of the turbine hall collapsed into the entombed area of the turbine hall. The collapse did not affect any other part of the Object Shelter or the New Safe Confinement. No variances in radiation levels as a result of the incident were detected.[9] The roof which collapsed, was built after the Chernobyl disaster.


----------



## tim1807

Yes, Beber mentioned that already.


----------



## Manchester77

tim1807 said:


> Yes, Beber mentioned that already.



Oops sorry


----------



## Beber

Work on the NSC restarted today.

And just FYI, the jacks used to lift the arch are the ones that got the Kursk out of the bottom of the Barents sea.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

Current work in progress:
- Installation of lifting towers for second lift
- Installation of the arch parts for second lift
- Outter and inner cladding
- Snow removal

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. Currently working on cladding (inner and outter), arch steel (for second lift), lifting towers, etc.

       
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

We can clearly see the supports for the internal crane beams. Most of the lifting towers are in place for the next lift.

Key numbers :
- 20% of the steel for next lift is installed
- 37% of outer cladding before next lift is installed

      
(link to album)


----------



## wong21fr

Thanks for the updates. This is one of the coolest projects currently under construction simply because of how they addressed solving the problem of building the containment structure in a dangerous environment.


----------



## Beber

Another update from ChNPP.

Outer cladding is getting more and more visible.

Key numbers :
- 27% of the steel for next lift is installed
- 40% of outer cladding before next lift is installed

      
(link to album)


----------



## rumoruka




----------



## germantower

OFF TOPIC: Are there news for such a structure at the Fukushima power plant? 

(Sorry for the off topic question, but i didn´t know where to post it.)


----------



## Zyzz

ok so exactly what is the purpose of this?


----------



## Beber

germantower said:


> OFF TOPIC: Are there news for such a structure at the Fukushima power plant?


Yes, but not in the same scale. Obviously, they have some more pressing issues to solve before thinking of a long term solution to the problem. And they don't really like to communicate much about what's happening over there, much like the Chernobyl accident.

But they intend to cover each one of the 4 damaged reactors with some kind of structure to limit radiation release. You can see it here under construction at unit 1. It's been there for quite some time, but I haven't heard any news about the 3 other reactors, or any other long term plan (this solution isn't very effective). But like I said, they don't talk much, and I didn't search much either.



Zyzz said:


> ok so exactly what is the purpose of this?


Basically, the old sarcophagus is... well, old, and threatening to collapse. The goal of the new one is to provide a safe confinement (hence its name) for at least the next hundred years, to dismantle the current sarcophagus and to remove as much radioactive material as possible.

For more information, you can read through the whole thread.


----------



## Zyzz

Beber said:


> Basically, the old sarcophagus is... well, old, and threatening to collapse. The goal of the new one is to provide a safe confinement (hence its name) for at least the next hundred years, to dismantle the current sarcophagus and to remove as much radioactive material as possible.
> 
> For more information, you can read through the whole thread.


why not bulldoze down the whole plant.. 
and remove everything ... 

are there plans to repopulate Pripyat again?


----------



## Manchester77

Zyzz said:


> why not bulldoze down the whole plant..
> and remove everything ...
> 
> are there plans to repopulate Pripyat again?


Because you cannot simply drive a bulldozer into it!! Everything there is highly contaminated and will remain so for 100s of years. You have to remember that bits of radioactive fuel were spat out into the air and around the plant. Additional the levels change so randomly. Inside the reactor is wide open the lid was blown off. You see it should be |_| but the force of the explosion moved it to |/|.

Also how could you?! During the initial clean up the radiation was too high for un manned robots and the men that had to go are still suffering from it. The method they have chosen is the best as ther is minimal human contact with the actual building.

I think they were abandoned years ago. I like Pripyat though, it's frozen in time. It'd make an excellent museum of life in the Eastern Bloc, if it weren't so radioactive..!


----------



## wong21fr

Beber said:


> Yes, but not in the same scale. Obviously, they have some more pressing issues to solve before thinking of a long term solution to the problem. And they don't really like to communicate much about what's happening over there, much like the Chernobyl accident.


Not as much of a need to do so at Fukushima where there was a meltdown but there was no containment vessel breach. This is in comparison to Chernobyl where the whole damn reactor blew up and the Soviets didn't think a containment vessel was necessary.

Long-term containment and storage is still required at Fukushima but this won't require the elaborate nature of the New Safe Confinement to do so and will likely be done concurrent with a decommissioning program. The New Safe Confinement at Chernobyl may actually allow for decommissioning to occur there as well, but that is decades out.  First thing is to make sure that the reactor and emergency sarcophagus is safely contained. 
.


----------



## il fenomeno

great project, nice progress so far. love the cladding.


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP.

Nice close-up on cladding this week, and we also see supports for lateral cladding being set up.

Key numbers :
- 35% of the steel for next lift is installed
- 43% of outer cladding before next lift is installed

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP.

Key numbers :
- 50% of the steel for next lift is installed (i.e. south side should be done)
- 46% of outer cladding before next lift is installed

      
(link to album)


----------



## Kanto

^^ How did they get past the Brain Scorcher? ........ just kidding :hahano:

But I do have a question. How tall is the tallest chimney of the power plant? In the SSC diagrams it lists the roof of the NPP as being 78 meters, but the drawing shows the roof to be only 56 meters and the pinnacle of the tallest chimney to be 84 meters. But the render on the first page of this thread shows the chimney being taller than this cover construction, which is 108 meters tall, so I am now confused, does anybody have exact height figures for the NPP?


----------



## Manchester77

I don't think that the chimney is part of the destroyed reactor complex? I think it's to do with cooling and the new confinement just covers the reactor? Someone came slain this better than I but this is just my understanding!


----------



## Beber

NSC internal height: 92.5m
NSC external height: 108.3m
Old Ventilation Stack height: ~150m
New Ventilation Stack height: ~125m

The new ventilation stack was erected at the end of 2011. The old one will be dismantled "by 2015", since it's on the way of the NSC. The new one has been placed just behind the final location of the NSC, so even though it is taller than the NSC, it's not an issue.


----------



## Kanto

^^ Thanks for the info. I am very interested in Chernobyl and the zone arround it :cheers:

So is the SSP diagram below wrong only in the height of the chimneys, or is it wrong in the heights of the building themselves too? Also, are the heights of the DUGA array and the tallest buildings in Pripyat accurate in this diagram?


----------



## rumoruka

http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/154932.html


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP.

Key numbers :
- 24% of the steel for next lift is installed


----------



## desi1

Beber said:


> I don't think they really planned much for what will happen to the sarcophagus after 2115, since by then many technological improvements might help mitigate the main issue.
> 
> However, what is planned is to remove most of the current sarcophagus and what is left of the reactor room, using the cranes inside the NSC. They will then decontaminate those elements, and dispose of it. Nothing has been planned further ahead, but I highly doubt they'll want to fill everything up with concrete, since there are many easier solutions.


In decades to come, robots will do the hard work and clean up everything inside the sarcophagus. They will even build the next one.

Human creativity is amazing.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

Key numbers :
- 29% of the steel for next lift is installed


----------



## Beber

It looks like third lift just started, which is quite surprising to me, as not even half of the required steel is in place. Previous lift was just 3 months ago (there was 7 months between 1st and 2nd lift), and cladding might get a little more difficult/dangerous at those heights.


----------



## Beber

From the ukrainian thread, thanks to VIUR.



VIUR said:


>


The third lift was originally scheduled for late august, but some delay made it happen mid september. The slidding of the first section of the arch is scheduled for later this year.


----------



## uakoops

So it is now lifted to its full height? And it will hang there while they fill in the rest of the arch frames?


----------



## Beber

To be honest I'm not really sure. This was the first stage of the third lift. The second stage is scheduled for october, and then we'll see the structure reach its final height (it doesn't seem to be at it right now). I don't really know how they will work until that, but I guess it'll more or less be as you said.

Source (ChNPP).


----------



## Beber

By the look of it, the lifting seems to be complete as of today (it shouldn't get any higher).

According to this post from VIUR, and from what I understood (and since I don't speak a word of russian, feel free to correct me), there was an issue with the initial plan for the last arch sections, which led to the decision of lifting without them. They will be installed while the structure is lifted.


----------



## Beber

More pictures thanks to VIUR.



VIUR said:


>


----------



## webeagle12

Beber said:


> By the look of it, the lifting seems to be complete as of today (it shouldn't get any higher).
> 
> According to this post from VIUR, and from what I understood (and since I don't speak a word of russian, feel free to correct me), there was an issue with the initial plan for the last arch sections, which led to the decision of lifting without them. They will be installed while the structure is lifted.


Close... He said that there was a problem with pulling arches that were resting on the ground at that time so this time they decided to lift a whole thing up, and then add arches.


----------



## Beber

Two new pictures from ChNPP. They already started to set up the new arch sections.

 
(Click to enlarge)


----------



## desertpunk

Chernobyl, Ukraine, 2013 by Prokop Vantuch, on Flickr


Chernobyl, Ukraine, 2013 by Prokop Vantuch, on Flickr


Chernobyl, Ukraine, 2013 by Prokop Vantuch, on Flickr


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. They are almost done with the steel for the first half of the arch (99.6% overall).


----------



## Nitinol

the structure is massive.


----------



## EU-Europa

This is a really interesting project. Thank you very much for the updates, Beber.


----------



## Beber

The NSC seen from Pripyat, by JuliusBech.


----------



## webeagle12

SDIM1232 by yourryke, on Flickr


----------



## Beber

The second stage of the third lift is now completed. The arch is freestanding. It has been lowered onto its supports, and cladding will go on until spring 2014. At that time, the arch will be slid east to free the space for the second half to be assembled.

Source: ChNPP.


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP. This was before the arch was lowered.


----------



## Beber

From Kuba Danecki on Flickr. If you look closely, you can see that the CC8800 is moving. Dismantling of BT-2 (old pipe) should start very soon.


----------



## Beber

Video of the project so far, by Bouygues. Thank Just do It over at pripyat.com for finding it.

76518191


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP.


----------



## Beber

A new (live!) webcam is available at the bottom of this page.


----------



## Beber

The dismantling of the old ventilation stack (BT-2) will start tomorrow (29/10/2013). It should lasts several days, if not weeks. Expect more pics/videos in the next few days.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Chernobyl's landmark will be gone. But a new one is being built!


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. The dismantling of the old pipe has been delayed for safety concerns. No new date has been set.


----------



## Beber

The dismantling of BT-2 has started. You can watch it live at the bottom of this page.


----------



## Beber

Some close ups from Jaroslav Popelka.


----------



## Beber

From ChNPP. Dismantling of BT-2 should be completed on december 10th.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Any chance that we can order one of these things for Fukushima?


----------



## Beber

I tried to make a timelapse of yesterday's operations, sadly the ChNPP server hosting the new webcam has some streaming issues, which made me miss the most important moment of the day.

Anyway, if you're interested, I also made timelapses of almot each day since that webcam has been up. But the streaming server also has been having issues since day 1, so none of them are really good. Hopefully they'll solve this soon.


----------



## Beber

Pictures of the dismantling, from *VIUR* in the ukrainian thread.



VIUR said:


>


----------



## Kanto

^^ They're dismantling the chimney? Oh my, playing Stalker will never be the same again :hahano:


----------



## Beber

They added another ventilation stack, so once the old one is gone, most people won't even notice. When the NSC will be in place however, it'll be quite a change.

In other news, the second block was removed today.

 
 

And here's a timelapse of the last two days (better quality than the last time).


----------



## Manchester77

What will they do with them will they have to undergo decontamination etc or?


----------



## Beber

Each block is "temporarily" stored inside the turbine hall of unit 3. The blocks are obviously very radioactive (someone from forum.pripyat.com said the first block's radiation is 3 roentgens per hour, which would be dangerously high), so yes decontamination will follow, but I don't have any more information on that.


----------



## Manchester77

Thank you you're a mind of information 

Obviously this project is about safely containing and dismantling the destroyed reactor 4 but what the plan for the rest of the power station, are the other reactors just being decommissioned as we would expect on a standard site or is there a separate plan since the building I assume are more radioactive than a normal site?


----------



## Beber

The decommissioning plan isn't too affected by the background radioactivity, but Ukraine can't really afford to decommission 3 reactors while trying to avoid another disaster at reactor 4. They actually started to build a facility to store spent fuel (ISF-2) in 1999, but design issues led it to be unusable. The current plan is to fix those issues and restart work, but money is tight, and most of it goes toward the NSC at the moment. In the meantime, spent fuel is stored in ISF-1, which is an old and dilapidated storage pool.


----------



## Beber

Third block was removed today. They will need a new authorization to remove the last 4 blocks.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. They started to assemble the second half of the arch, under the completed one.


----------



## Beber

Pictures of the removal of block 4, from ChNPP:

 

Timelapse of the removal of block 5:


----------



## Beber

Pictures of yesterday's dimantling, from ChNPP.


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP.


----------



## Jelco

The last part is down on the ground, the crane is going to be disassembled and goes to his next job in Thailand.










Picture from the cranedriver, Tom.


----------



## Beber

Thank you for the picture. There is still one block to dismantle before the crane can leave.

A picture from late october, by big7000:


----------



## Beber

The last section was removed this morning. Here's a picture from chernobyl-tour.com:


----------



## Beber

From ChNPP, update about the NSC (november 21st):

  
  

From ChNPP, update about the removal of the last section of VS-2:


----------



## Manchester77

Article on the BBC News site about the New Safe Confinement and the recent removal of the chimney:



> Work began in recent days to remove, bit by bit, the giant chimney protruding from the Chernobyl nuclear power station. It's one small part of a mammoth engineering project, now nearing completion, designed to slash the risk of another major release of radioactivity.
> Massive and glittering in the weak winter sunshine, a half-built arch looms over Chernobyl's decaying industrial landscape of cooling towers and power lines.
> One of the biggest engineering projects in history, it has been likened to a gigantic metal igloo, built to seal off hundreds of tons of nuclear fuel and dust buried inside reactor number four, which in 1986 blew up and burned for 10 days.
> Everything about the project is epic: the size, the 1.5bn euro (£1.2bn) cost, the technical problems of working on a radioactive building site.


Full story here - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25086097


----------



## Beber

Weekly update from ChNPP. Sliding mechanism is being set up.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It'a amazing how quickly the forest took over the abandoned streets of Pripyat. It's been less than 30 years and there is a canopy.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

Progress on east section: 94.9%
Progress on west first section: 32.12%


----------



## Beber

The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development released (high res) pictures taken during the last few months. Here are a few:









And while I'm here, a new tower crane is being installed for the construction of the "technological building" (future entry point of the NSC).


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

Progress on east section: 94.98%
Progress on west first section: 34.78%


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

Progress on east section: 94.98%
Progress on west first section: 44.43%


----------



## Beber

By samnamos, the construction from Pripyat by night.




























Homemade timelapse of the last 2 months of 2013, including (most of) the pipe dismantling:


----------



## Beber

Pictures of the dismantling by http://ukrtransbud.com/


----------



## Glen Bates

This is a fascinating thread... Incredible to think that the Chernobyl disaster is still at the forefront of some peoples agenda. Bravo to all those involved; the designers, the engineers, the tradesmen and indeed the government for commissioning this vital project. I just cannot believe the environmental impact this must be having, not only the original event, but the construction of this too... The amount of concrete is mind blowing! A great example of risk management though, and I hope it is as successful as envisaged.

Thanks for the photo updates, this was a very interesting read. - G


----------



## rumoruka

V_Power said:


> Шахта Вт-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Монтаж в зоні провалля машзалу


...


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

Progress on west first section: 80.27% (+5.8%)
Progress on east section: 94% (+0.9%)

     
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

Progress on west first section: 87.43% (+7.16%)
Progress on east section: 94% (-)

     
(link to album)

From Vladislav Kurochkin, you can see the base of the MD3200 being set up (click to enlarge).


----------



## Beber

Small accident today on site, one of the external cladding panel flew off due to high wind. I hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Hopefully that won't happen when it is finished!


----------



## Alper Cetintas

Deadline of this project is supposed to be 2015, but what is the guessed "Deadline" of the old sarcophagus? Is this a race against time or an early precaution?


----------



## Beber

It's more of a race against time. The sarcophagus was built in 1986 (less than a year from design to completion), and wasn't suppose to last more than 20 years. Since then, the Designed Stabilisation Steel Structure was added to support the whole structure, which makes it safer for now.

The sarcophagus was initially designed to be more of a temporary solution, but it ended up being much more than that. To put things in perspective, the project that is now the NSC was started in 1992.


----------



## NaRc0t1c

Nice....Respect ukraine!


----------



## Suburbanist

I'm thinking about something... would it be feasible to build such a structure around reactors of future nuclear power plants? That way, they could be made even safer...

Would such a structure withstand an explosion?


----------



## Beber

The NSC is absolutely not designed to withstand an explosion. It is a very unique structure with a very unique role, that would not have many (if any) use for a nuclear reactor.

Nuclear reactors are in themselves built with many protections to "make them safer". But perfect safety doesn't exist. No matter how unlikely a nuclear explosion is, no shield could ever withstand it. And the danger of nuclear reactor is not only explosion, but also core meltdown.

If you look at the Chernobyl and Fukushima-Daiichi accidents, a NSC-like structure could have actually made things worst.


----------



## Scrapernab2

I disagree. I think a 'dome' like this around all the critical equipment would have prevented the sea water from destroying the backup generators. That was the major reason Fukushima happened. Correct me if this is wrong...


----------



## Beber

Suburbanist and I were not talking about "a 'dome' like this around all the critical equipment", but about a NSC-like structure around (only) the reactors. Those are two very different things.

Your solution would have indeed avoided the accident, but cheaper and more efficient ones would have done the same. However, a NSC-like structure around the reactor would not have prevented the accident. Moreover, it would have made accessing the reactor more difficult, thus complicating the emergency "manual" cooling process. If the structure had collapsed after the explosion, it would have been even worst.

A dome would not be the best solution, mainly because the equipment is spread over a very large and always expanding site. But the idea behind it is the right one. Critical equipement should be protected from external damage. I think that's an important lesson the industry learnt (or "was reminded of") from the Fukushima-Daiichi accident.


----------



## simval

Beber said:


> The NSC is absolutely not designed to withstand an explosion. It is a very unique structure with a very unique role, that would not have many (if any) use for a nuclear reactor.
> 
> Nuclear reactors are in themselves built with many protections to "make them safer". But perfect safety doesn't exist. No matter how unlikely a nuclear explosion is, no shield could ever withstand it. And the danger of nuclear reactor is not only explosion, but also core meltdown.
> 
> If you look at the Chernobyl and Fukushima-Daiichi accidents, a NSC-like structure could have actually made things worst.


Nuclear reactors cannot cause a nuclear explosion. It doesn't work that way. If it was so easy to get a nuclear explosion, every country would have nuclear weapons.

What can occur is gas build up, mostly hydrogen, which, if not vented, can cause an explosion. The problem is not the explosion itself though, but what the explosion carries with it: radioactive particles.

That being said, IIRC, hydrogen build up is caused by a cooling system failure, with the core oxidizing at very high temperature and reacting with the water that is still present, this creates hydrogen gas. But if the cooling system still works and water is circulated OR if the core has long gone cold (like Chernobyl's has), there is no risk of a hydrogen build up, and thus no risk of explosion.

The containment unit exists only to prevent the toxic, radioactive remains of the core from escaping into nature. There is no risk of explosion and so no reason to build it to resist to one.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Scrapernab2 said:


> I disagree. I think a 'dome' like this around all the critical equipment would have prevented the sea water from destroying the backup generators. That was the major reason Fukushima happened. Correct me if this is wrong...


there are much cheaper ways of ensuring generators aren't flooded with water.


----------



## Beber

simval said:


> There is no risk of explosion and so no reason to build it to resist to one.


I agree with everything you said, but Suburbanist and I were talking about the idea of having a NSC-like structure around a working reactor, thus subject to a (low but existing) risk of explosion. But as you said, today the Chernobyl reactor is under no threat of explosion, so there is no need for the NSC to be designed to withstand one.



simval said:


> Nuclear reactors cannot cause a nuclear explosion.


True, I mispoke. But they can cause a critical excursion, which can lead to a very powerful explosion (e.g. second Chernobyl explosion).


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

Progress on west first section: 87.48% (+0.05%)
Progress on east section: 92.77% (-1.23%)

     
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

From Gary Smith (available in HD on Flickr).


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The scene with crumbling apartment blocks overgrown with trees is surprisingly beautiful.


----------



## Suburbanist

Why don't they destroy the rest of the buildings in Pyripat.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Because the city is legendary. And it would be pointless and expensive.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

Progress on west first section: 77.46%
Progress on east section: 92.77%

     
(link to album)


----------



## Perennial Quest

What happened to the progress percentage of the west section? It's 10% less than the last week. Problems?


----------



## Beber

Those progress percentages are the ratio of _weight of assembled metal_ / _weight of metal when completed_. Since last week, the _weight of metal when completed_ mysteriously gained over 700 tons, which means even though they installed 200 tons of steel this week, overall percentage is down. If I had to guess, I'd say those 700 extra tons come from the cladding (that would have been missing from previous _weight of metal when completed_), but it's not the first time such change in numbers occurs, so no need to worry about it.


----------



## Beber

An article from Nuclear Engineering International. Here are the most interesting parts:


On 28 March the first skidding operation of the Chernobyl new safe confinement is scheduled to take place
The new half arch is scheduled to be lifted in May, September and November 2014
The schedule is currently being revised, but is likely to be a year or two late
"It is clear that the funding committed in 2011 will not be sufficient to complete the project...A revised cost estimate should be completed in a few weeks"
Obviously not all good news, but we could the the first half slidding in just a few hours.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Beber said:


> Those progress percentages are the ratio of _weight of assembled metal_ / _weight of metal when completed_. Since last week, the _weight of metal when completed_ mysteriously gained over 700 tons, which means even though they installed 200 tons of steel this week, overall percentage is down. If I had to guess, I'd say those 700 extra tons come from the cladding (that would have been missing from previous _weight of metal when completed_), but it's not the first time such change in numbers occurs, so no need to worry about it.


Ok, thank you for the explanation.


----------



## Beber

According to VIUR (very reliable source), slidding could start today. And looking at the webcams, it looks like it's about to happen.


----------



## [atomic]

Moving! :cheers::banana:

nsc-1-4-14 von [atomic] auf Flickr


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. The sliding should be done tomorrow. I'll make a timelapse of the complete operation a few hours after its completion.

     
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Two pictures from ChNPP.

 

Two pictures from VIUR (if you look closely, you'll see part of the Potain MD3200, including the cab).

 

A timelapse from myself.






And a gif in case you're too lazy to click the video.


----------



## Beber

From the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development.


----------



## Beber

VIUR posted some very intersting pictures on the Ukrainian thread, including the MD3200 and a new render of the final structure and base.



VIUR said:


> Хм, я думал будет побольше и получше, но оказалось не совсем
> Ну то, что есть:
> Фотографии в альбоме «140403_ЛЗ_АРКА» viuralpha на Яндекс.Фотках





VIUR said:


> Ну и вот еще кое что принес:
> Фотографии в альбоме «140403_ЛЗ_АРКА» viuralpha на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Perennial Quest

That crane is HUGE! That's probably why it's taking so long to assemble it.


----------



## Beber

The MD3200 has the highest capacity of all Potain tower cranes. Very few tower cranes actually can lift as much as this one.

More informations from VIUR: two new cranes will be assembled for building the "technological building", making it a total of 3. One is being set up right now. Also, more employees are expected to work on site "soon", so things should speed up.

From Rebecca Bryant's Flickr.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Beber said:


> The MD3200 has the highest capacity of all Potain tower cranes. Very few tower cranes actually can lift as much as this one.


Yep. I googled some info on it. Thanks.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

More great pictures from VIUR. I'm posting them on multiple messages to avoid overloading the page with images.



VIUR said:


> Вот еще. Свежак.


----------



## Beber

Part 2/2



VIUR said:


> На этих фото показан процесс устройства фундамента НБК.
> *Буроинжекционные сваи:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Арматура фундамента:*





VIUR said:


> Да, такой же, только немного выше.
> 
> 
> 
> Кран управляется с земли с помощью переносного пульта, оператор находится в защитных бетонных будках, одна из них видна на этом фото:


----------



## Nitinol

Very good pictures, very interesting!


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. The second half of the arch is scheduled to be lifted in two weeks.

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Lift started! Earlier than scheduled, but you still can watch it on the webcam. By the way, today marks the 28th anniversary of the accident.

Also, they started pouring the foundations of the technological building. And the third crane is up.

Pictures from ChNPP.


----------



## Equario

Today, on April 28th, 2014, is 28 years since Chernobyl disaster. 

We should never forget this tragedy that took thousand of lives and gave us a valuable lesson. R.I.P.


----------



## DarkShadows1966

It was terrible! One of my dad's childhood friends died a week after the disaster.

He was in the turbine room when the reactor exploded; died of lung cancer due to the massive radiation he was exposed to


----------



## Beber

Timelapse of the first lift:






Small gif:










There is an official video from ChNPP.

Bohdan Astro found this intersting video of a worker climbing to the top of the arch:



Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41_9g4dwiXI


----------



## uakoops

They did it different this time, they didn't attach the next sections to the sides first. Any idea why?


----------



## Beber

They also did that last time (third lift of the first half) because there previously has been problems with the "slidding" supports that handles the lateral move of the extra sections. So from now on, every lift will be done that way.

Source: VIUR.


----------



## quagga

can someone translate the russian/oekrain lines, thanks in advance


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. You can see that the MD3200 started to climb.

     
(link to album)


----------



## jithinc

Why wait for the disaster till it finally happen to you? Its time to find some alternatives for the nuclear power. Yes indeed it is a prominent source of energy, but the production risk should be a matter of concern


----------



## Bohdan Astro

Some photos by *Vishnu Lalchan* from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152446616174301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro

Great video with the moving of half Arch:

90950344
http://vimeo.com/90950344


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)


----------



## Perennial Quest

Amazing job!



Bohdan Astro said:


> Great video with the moving of half Arch:
> 
> 90950344
> http://vimeo.com/90950344


----------



## Beber

From ChNPP: NSC foundations needle piles installation in the Shelter object local area are completed.


----------



## Beber

From Peter Heuts:


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

   

From Peter Heuts.


----------



## emcee squared

Some pictures I took in the winter:


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)

On the first picture, you can see the new method used to move lifting towers. Basically, they use the hook of the crawler to pull the tower.


----------



## Ludi

crazy!

This smale one in front is the next part for the new safe? They lift it up by constructing?


----------



## ahehe_96

so its still under construction after those years even when soviet collapse
and those construction workers? are they safe?


----------



## Beber

Ludi said:


> This smale one in front is the next part for the new safe? They lift it up by constructing?


Yes, this video clearly explains the construction process. This other video gives more detail about the lifting/skidding operations.



ahehe_96 said:


> so its still under construction after those years even when soviet collapse
> and those construction workers? are they safe?


The original sarcophagus was built with minimal regards to workers' safety since the situation required the quickest possible response. This is not the case for the NSC, and all precautions are taken to ensure the safety of workers.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     

Various (not so fresh) news:
- Project completion date has been pushed back to 2017
- The initial funding was not enough, and the project needs more money to be completed
- The work on the turbine roof (wit the MD3200) is suspended. Rumor says it is due to lack of money. (from VIUR)
- And has you can see on the pictures, cladding is still going on on the eastern half of the arch


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. Next lift is scheduled for early august.

     
(link to album)


----------



## Qtya

*Ukraine to turn Chernobyl into ‘biosphere radiologic reserve’*

article and pix:

http://rt.com/news/172708-chernobyl-ukraine-radiologic-reserve/


----------



## iamxeddiex

Quote, "Of course there is radiation! Just don't stand here and absorb it for more than a minute."
How are the construction workers building this? Are they wearing radioactive suits, wait, no suits.


----------



## OptomistOne

Fascinating thread. 

Well, if they are running out of money they can always ask Greenpeace for a donation. According to the latest figures, it has assets of around US$350 million, even allowing for some currency trading losses (yes folks for all of its moralising about capitlaism, it is as capitalist as they come!) so it can probably afford to throw a few bob at this especially given how much it hates nukes so heres a chance to do something actually constructive...

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-06-16/greenpeace-worker-loses-millions-in-bad-currency-bet/5525328

Going to be interesting when they actually move the arch into place.


----------



## Beber

iamxeddiex said:


> How are the construction workers building this? Are they wearing radioactive suits, wait, no suits.


For the work on the arch, the area (ground) has been cleaned. It is also at a relatively safe distance to the reactor so that special suits are not needed. For the work on foundations, they are using special suits. Same for the work on the technological building, where they also built a temporary shield wall.

Every worker is also equipped with two dosimeters, and after each day of work, management checks that their radiation exposure is within an acceptable range. If that's not the case, the worker isn't allowed on site to avoid any more exposure.

It's still more dangerous than your average construction job. But it's nowhere near the conditions that workers were exposed during the construction of the first sarcophagus



OptomistOne said:


> Well, if they are running out of money they can always ask Greenpeace for a donation.


The G7 issued a statement after their last meeting regarding the financing issues. So they're aware of the situation, and hopefully money will be found.

In other news, some pictures thanks to Dmitry Birin (via mrsashko and Bohdan Astro).



Bohdan Astro said:


>


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)


----------



## DarkShadows1966

Amazing project, but I have several questions about it:

How many more arches need to be build in total?
Completion date? (approximate)
How is the structure going to be moved towards the reactor?


----------



## soulcapn

DarkShadows1966 said:


> Amazing project, but I have several questions about it:
> 
> How many more arches need to be build in total?
> Completion date? (approximate)
> How is the structure going to be moved towards the reactor?




2 Arches Total

Baring lack of funding and/or escalation in the Ukraine Russia Conflict... a year or 2 from completion of the structure. There isn't yet funding for the dismantling work (unless something has changed on that front).

These Videos should answer all questions about the project, how the arches move, etc. These were all posted previously in the thread.






90950344


----------



## DarkShadows1966

^^Thank you for clearing my head of questions 

Appreciated


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

   
(link to album)

Next lift should happen either next week or the one after.



DarkShadows1966 said:


> Completion date? (approximate)


From the EBRD:



> Work on the New Safe Confinement at the site started in late 2010 and, according to the current schedule, is expected to be *completed by 2017*


And to add to soulcapn videos, here's one with some details on lifting/skidding procedures.


----------



## Beber

From ChNPP: the hole in the roof of the turbine hall has been closed. The MD3200 did its job and should be leaving soon.

     
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

From ChNPP: first stage of second lifting was completed this weekend. The second stage will happen at the end of the month and set the arch down on the ground.


----------



## Xavimvd

Thank You Beber for the se updates!

It is a really awesome structure!

kay:


----------



## Highcliff

awesome....:cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)

From Thomas Splettstoesser.


----------



## Nitinol

the other parts of the central are active or not? I mean, are used to produce energy or are quiescent?


----------



## THT-United

Nitinol said:


> the other parts of the central are active or not? I mean, are used to produce energy or are quiescent?


If I'm not wrong, the whole Chernobyl Power Plant is inactive... It was shut down due to concerns over stability of the plant itself...


----------



## Caesin

After reactor #4 exploded and the clean up crews contained what they could, the remaining three reactors were kept running, according to Wikipedia's article, due to an energy shortage in the country :Link.

So the breakdown of each reactor "shutdown": 
Reactor #4 exploded in 1986;

Reactor #2 was shut down in 1991 following a fire that broke out in the adjacent turbine hall. While the reactor itself wasn't damaged, the then-current Ukrainian government decided to discontinue using it Link;

Reactor #1 was shut down in 1996, followed by reactor #3 in 2000 Link.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)

Taken from the ISS, by Alexander Gerst.



And if I understood this post correctly, they plan to start connecting the two halves of the arch on december 1st.


----------



## Caesin

Love your updates, Beber! Thanks for staying on top of this!

So they're anticipating connecting both halves of the arch by December, assuming that translation was correct. 
Does that seem like a realistic prediction, given that there's at least one more lift on the second arch? It gives them three months, so maybe that's enough time...


----------



## Beber

Caesin said:


> Does that seem like a realistic prediction, given that there's at least one more lift on the second arch?


It seems very optimistic, almost impossible. I know the third lift was scheduled for this year, and that seems to be a more realistic goal. But I'm not sure whether the source is reliable or not, and I'm not even sure I got the translation right.

In other news, I discovered today that the live webcam also provides regular HD pictures, uploaded here every 4 minutes.


----------



## Spam King

THT-United said:


> If I'm not wrong, the whole Chernobyl Power Plant is inactive... It was shut down due to concerns over stability of the plant itself...


In 1991, Reactor No. 2 suffered a major fire, and was subsequently shutdown. In November 1996, Reactor No. 1 was shut down, followed by Reactor No. 3 in 2000. 

(Reactor No. 4 is the one that exploded down)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)

VIUR also posted 250 very intersting pictures, they can be found here.


----------



## Spam King

Beber said:


> VIUR also posted 250 very intersting pictures, they can be found here.


Thanks!


----------



## Manchester77

Spam King said:


> In 1991, Reactor No. 2 suffered a major fire, and was subsequently shutdown. In November 1996, Reactor No. 1 was shut down, followed by Reactor No. 3 in 2000.
> 
> (Reactor No. 4 is the one that exploded down)



If we're looking at speed of shutting down I believe the method used for reactor 4 is the quickest but unfortunately the messiest. 

(Hopefully people have realised I'm being sarcastic!)

I'm impressed at the speed the New Safe Confinement is being erected, especially in an area which isn't the best place to be working. Will the structure just be for dismantling the reactor 4 building or will it go along and dismantle the rest of the plant?


----------



## Caesin

Manchester77 said:


> Will the structure just be for dismantling the reactor 4 building or will it go along and dismantle the rest of the plant?


Pretty sure the NSC will be used just to contain/dismantle reactor 4. Based on what I've seen, the NSC will be slid over reactor 4, but that'll be as far as it goes. 

One of the main concerns surrounding reactor 4 is the amount of radioactive particles still inside the old containment structure that could get kicked up by a good breeze or storm. The other reactors don't have this issue, so I'm guessing that if/when they get around to dismantling the other blocks, they will use regular methods of dismantling & disposal. 

Reactor 4 is, obviously, a very special case.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Very interesting indeed. Thank you very much for sharing. kay:



Beber said:


> Update from ChNPP.
> 
> 
> (link to album)
> 
> VIUR also posted 250 very intersting pictures, they can be found here.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)

Looks like they got a Wumag Palfinger WT 1000. With a max height of 102.5m, it's going to be interesting to see it in action.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

So who wants to go down there and check it out?


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)

Bonus picture of the WT 1000 yesterday.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)

From the looks of it, they _could_ start the final lift in less than two weeks.

Pics from mid september, credit to Der Schakal. There's more in his gallery.


----------



## Caesin

Great update, Beber!

Correct me if I'm wrong, but are they doing the lifts to the second arch first before attaching the adjoining sections? 

If so, I wonder why they changed it up from what they did on the first arch.


----------



## Beber

They only did the "attach before lift" twice. They had problems with the "slidding" supports that handles the lateral move of the extra sections.

Also, VIUR just confirmed my suspicions: final lift is scheduled for next weekend, and the two halves will in fact be joined at the end of november. Work will then be suspended for the winter (like every year).


----------



## Caesin

Ah, ok. That makes much more sense now. Thanks!

So they are going to try and get the two halves joined before the end of the year, eh? Good to see a lot of progress being made!


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)

Lift should start tomorrow, here is the webcam link if you don't have it.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.


----------



## s1alker

The HD camera down for anyone else?


----------



## Nitinol

s1alker said:


> The HD camera down for anyone else?


Well, i can see images from it. Thus i think it is working.


----------



## Beber

Pictures from bionerd.







And to compensate for the lack of pictures from ChNPP, here's one taken from the webcam today.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

    










Picture from Stevie Gerets.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.


----------



## Raj20

Beber said:


>


I'd like to see this as a banner one day.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. You can see that the MD3200 (big yellow crane that was here to repair the damaged roof) will be leaving soon.

     

Some pictures and informations (in ukrainian) on a_s_k_e_t's blog. We learn that the two halves should be merged "soon", and also, the following picture provide some information about the mysterious pieces on the east side of the NSC. It seems they'll be used to raise the "doors" I mentioned earlier. I think there's a paragraph about it on the blog, but I don't speak ukrainian, so if anyone can translate...










And finally, a picture from icepick3000.


----------



## Bohdan Astro

Beber said:


> ...
> Some pictures and informations (in ukrainian) on a_s_k_e_t's blog. We learn that the two halves should be merged "soon", and also, the following picture provide some information about the mysterious pieces on the east side of the NSC. It seems they'll be used to raise the "doors" I mentioned earlier. I think there's a paragraph about it on the blog, but I don't speak ukrainian, so if anyone can translate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is not ukrainian language, but russian one.
And yes, blogger writes about door that can be opened up, suspended on three hinges, and servo drives for this purpose. 

Probably the door will be opened during moving of the Arch to final position, because of of the new wall that is already constructed and positioned before Sarcophagus.


----------



## bglinka2

Pretty nice progress. I am looking forward for the end of this construction


----------



## Doddy1

NSC construction in progress: all parts of Chernobyl Arch erection - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zOPoSUyz9Y


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

   

Also from ChNPP, an article about work that is still required to complete the NSC. The completion date for that is march 2017. Here's a quick Google Translate:



> According conceptual project of the NSC include:
> 
> - Basic structure consisting of arch structures, which fly in the north-south is 257,44m, 108,39m height, length 150m, foundations, western and eastern end walls required system software and support systems;
> 
> - Engineering building, including decontamination station, fragmentation and packaging, sanitary locks, workshops and other technical facilities;
> 
> - Additional structures.
> 
> To ensure nuclear and radiation safety and general NSC and its efficient operation involving the minimum number of operating personnel provided for the establishment of the Integrated Management System NSC. It will consist of the following systems:
> 
> - The system of control of radiation safety;
> 
> - Seismic monitoring system;
> 
> - System status monitoring of building structures;
> 
> - Operating system support: ventilation system; water supply system; sewage system (including, of liquid radioactive waste); power supply system;
> 
> - Technological system of radioactive waste and fuel containing materials.
> 
> There will also be created of fire safety and physical security, network connection and mounted television. To ensure the dismantling of unstable structures will be mounted crane equipment.


----------



## Equario

29 years ago on this a terrible tragedy has happened. It's has changed lives of thousand of people and still has a strong impact on our life. 

Let's not repeat the mistakes of the past.


----------



## Riley1066

Any pictures of the landfill they've been building nearby for the materials they remove from the reactor?


----------



## rumoruka

Riley1066 said:


> Any pictures of the landfill they've been building nearby for the materials they remove from the reactor?












http://a-s-k-e-t.livejournal.com/305445.html


----------



## grant1simons2

Very interesting project and quite the engineering feat!


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Is this sarcophagus made of lead? Which other material inhibits radiation?


----------



## Caesin

So, I apparently can't add links into my messages unless I post more...ugh. 

Anyway, the old object shelter/sarcophagus is made mostly out of concrete. Concrete acts as a pretty decent barrier, and I'm assuming is far cheaper and easier to come by than lead...especially the amount of lead they'd need to construct the object shelter.

Regarding the original sarcophagus, the bulk of it was made out of concrete. According to the Wiki article on the NSC the frame is made out of steel, the external cladding will have three layers (it appears to be steel also, but I'm not certain), and the inside will be covered in polycarbonate. 

Keep in mind, the concern is to contain the damaged reactor core and any radioactive particles that could escape if the existing object shelter/sarcophagus collapses (spoiler alert: all those particles get kicked up into the air, spreading contaminants far & wide). The new NSC is far more stable, and will also allow crews to start dismantling the old object shelter and begin removal/decontamination of irradiated components.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Hi, what do you mean with "decontamination of irradiated components"? How can you decontaminate something radioactive? I'm just curious.



Caesin said:


> So, I apparently can't add links into my messages unless I post more...ugh.
> 
> Anyway, the old object shelter/sarcophagus is made mostly out of concrete. Concrete acts as a pretty decent barrier, and I'm assuming is far cheaper and easier to come by than lead...especially the amount of lead they'd need to construct the object shelter.
> 
> Regarding the original sarcophagus, the bulk of it was made out of concrete. According to the Wiki article on the NSC the frame is made out of steel, the external cladding will have three layers (it appears to be steel also, but I'm not certain), and the inside will be covered in polycarbonate.
> 
> Keep in mind, the concern is to contain the damaged reactor core and any radioactive particles that could escape if the existing object shelter/sarcophagus collapses (spoiler alert: all those particles get kicked up into the air, spreading contaminants far & wide). The new NSC is far more stable, and will also allow crews to start dismantling the old object shelter and begin removal/decontamination of irradiated components.


----------



## Caesin

Oy...yeah, I think I meant a different word other than 'decontamination'. 

Proper containment and/or disposal of the irradiated components inside the object shelter would have been a better choice of words.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)

And from the webcams, you can see that they lifted another "door" on the east side.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. I forgot to mention it earlier, but they got an extra 530M€ for the project, with 85M€ still needed.

     
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)

A picture from Alexander Sirota.



And a snapshot from the webcam. You can see the progress on the south side cladding. The south-east crane (rightmost on the picture) doesn't have much more work to do.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. Bridge crane elements have been delivered.

     
(link to album)

Cladding on the south side is pretty much complete.


----------



## DarkShadows1966

How much is left until this section is moved into the reactor?


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. Nice close up of the bridge crane sections.

     
(link to album)

If you want more information about the bridge cranes, here's the official page with a video.








DarkShadows1966 said:


> How much is left until this section is moved into the reactor?


Both sections will be merged before the whole NSC is moved. The slidding probably won't happen before the second half of 2016 (guesstimate).


----------



## Perennial Quest

That bridge crane has a very interesting concept/mechanism. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cheerego

hope it'll finish soon


----------



## The Shard Baby

^^Well...it has taken almost 30 years to get this far already.hno:


----------



## Beber

High-resolution pictures from the last 6 months from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. Past thursday, both halves were finally joined.

   

There also is a new live webcam. Here are the links for both webcams HD static images:

http://chnpp.gov.ua/images/ip_cam/oneshotimage-sp1430.jpeg
http://chnpp.gov.ua/images/ip_cam/oneshotimage-hoyat1.jpeg


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)

Laurin Dodd posted an amazing set of pictures, here are a few.









And finally, a view from Pripyat by Daymon55.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)


----------



## gwmfallschurch

webeagle12 said:


> /facepalm
> 
> p.s: thank you for pictures Beber


The only possible reaction. lol


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

   
(link to album)

From Myles Gray.


----------



## Beber

The first bridge crane should be lifted in november 2015.

The arch should be skidded over the reactor in november 2016; the operation should take a week.

The project should be completed in november 2017.

Sources :
Bouygues Construction (french)
Breakbulk

And an image from Breakbulk.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)


----------



## s1alker

I saw on the camera shortly ago some lightening strikes that briefly knocked all the flood lights out. Unfortunately I can't post any images, but it was really a site to see.


----------



## Beber

s1alker posted the video of the lightning strike on his youtube chanel, very interesting indeed! I'm posting it on his behalf since he can't post links. The power outage starts at 40s.





(link)


----------



## Edinburgh Photos

Hmm I'd really like to look around Pripyat! Maybe not for too long though...


----------



## Nitinol

^^
It's full of mutant animals and stalkers...


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. It seems that the MD 3200 (big yellow crane) is back.

     
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)

VIUR also posted two pictures of one "tilting panel".


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. It looks like two carriages are on the bridge crane.

       
(link to album)


----------



## Equario

^^

Thanks for updates!


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)

Also from ChNPP, two larger than usual pictures, with one showing the bridge crane ready to be lifted into place.

 


And from Flickr, taken during the past month.

By Kirill Pronin.



By Mark Pf.


----------



## Beber

Also from ChNPP, a few pictures showing the MD1100 (that I previously referred to as an MD3200, but thanks Bohdan for correcting me!).

   
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

     
(link to album)

From the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, here are just a few.


----------



## Azrain98

this project is so historical


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)

It looks like the south-east crane will be gone pretty soon.


----------



## krokkel

I think this is one of the most exciting buildingprojects of our time; more so than any skyscraper or even supertall


----------



## Riley1066

krokkel said:


> I think this is one of the most exciting buildingprojects of our time; more so than any skyscraper or even supertall


Its definitely more important than anything else under construction today.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. Bridge crane looks ready to be lifted.

      
(link to album)

And the south-east crane is mostly gone.


----------



## Beber

Small update from ChNPP about the first bridge crane's lift operation that started yesterday. It is still being lifted as I speak, with 2 of the 3 carriages on board (classic and secure). The total weight is 825t. The second bridge crane will be lifted in march 2016 and will weigh 813t (including 110t for the mobile tool platform). Both bridge cranes range 96m wide and will be at 82m high.





 
(link to album)

ChNPP also uploaded a video about the NSC, sadly it's in ukrainian and I don't speak the language. If anyone does and is willing to share what's being said in the video, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nitinol

The second crane will be the same size of the first one?


----------



## Beber

Yes, the second bridge crane in itself will be exactly the same. While being lifted it will have a different carriage on board, but once in place all three carriages will be able to move across both cranes.

By the way, I updated the thread's first post to include useful information about the project's milestones, and also webcam links. I also went back and reuploaded most dead-linked pictures.


----------



## JimInGR

Will the cranes closest to the reactor be able to used ever again after they absorbed so much radiation?


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

    
(link to album)



JimInGR said:


> Will the cranes closest to the reactor be able to used ever again after they absorbed so much radiation?


Cranes that were previously used around the reactor are still used today (liked the MD3200 that was there a few months back), so I'm guessing the current ones will also be able to work elsewhere. No official confirmation, though.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. Bridge crane is in place.










      
(link to album)

Two videos from ChNPP, but once again in ukrainian.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xRvd8kiDEE

One of them offers what I assume are early design for the NSC.


----------



## Beber

Amazing video found by Nikod.



Nikod said:


>


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. The bridge crane should slide over to the west this coming week.










      
(link to album)


----------



## Llombai

^^

Thanks for the update!, it's impressive!


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. The bridge crane has been moved to the west to its "waiting aera".

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. Second bridge crane sections are starting to arrive. Work is stopped until january 10th.










      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

2015 timelapse.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vLG6tpIL-g


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. Work is slowly starting back.










      
(link to album)


----------



## Spam King

What is the arch clad with? I can see it's several layers, but what?


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)

And a picture from last december by James Brew.












Spam King said:


> What is the arch clad with? I can see it's several layers, but what?


For external cladding, it's steel plating, heat insulation, EPBM, another layer of heat insulation and finally Kalzip panels. For internal, steel plating covered by polycarbonate (Lexan).


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.










      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.










      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Article in russian, found by Alex_Riccio on the ukrainian thread. It has pictures of the work going on inside the turbine hall, next to the MD1100 (big yellow crane).

They are cleaning up part of the hall to lay foundations and then erect two 37m high walls (east and west) to seal the section of the hall under the NSC.







And since there aren't any new picture coming from ChNPP, here's a capture from the webcam, showing the mast climbing work platform they install on the west wall to help with cladding.


----------



## Gem_mhz

Well Im new in this topic...can someone tell me when will they finish this work and cover reactor number 4?

p.s. will this mega-structure realy help the environment around NPP?


----------



## Beber

Some pictures from chernobylzone.com.ua.



















  

  

   
(link to album)

Also, a video from ChNPP (in ukrainian).








Gem_mhz said:


> Well Im new in this topic...can someone tell me when will they finish this work and cover reactor number 4?
> 
> p.s. will this mega-structure realy help the environment around NPP?


The NSC project should be completed by the end of 2017, but the NSC itself should be moved over the reactor in november this year.

The goal of the NSC is to prevent any accident happening to the existing sarcophagus, to dismantle it and to remove as much radioactive material as possible. It won't improve the surrounding environment, but it will ensure that it won't worsen.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.










      
(link to album)

From J. Nevala.


----------



## Beber

They are currently lifting the ventilation stack. You can see it live on the webcam.


----------



## Beber

Here's a timelapse of the ventilation stack lift.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. According to Just do It from forum.pripyat.com, the final skidding operation to move the NSC to its final position is scheduled for *november 9th*.

      
(link to album)

ChNPP also posted a video recaping the project so far.






From e-strella.


----------



## Beber

A wonderful set of pictures from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development. Their whole Chernobyl gallery is worth seeing. In the first picture, you can see the the top section of the ventilation stack on the ground, just under the orange scissors lift. In the third picture, you can clearly see the work being done in the turbine hall, and where the western side of the NSC will stay over it and the technology building.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. The bridge cranes were moved to the west (but there's no picture).

      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

In the ukrainian thread, VIUR posted some incredible pictures taken during the installation of the ventilation stack (which weighs over 80t). Here are a few.


----------



## Joshua Dodd

What is the pipe on the side?


----------



## rákos

Beber, you are doing very great job! Thanks. I like this project.


----------



## webeagle12

Joshua Dodd said:


> What is the pipe on the side?


did you even bother reading the last page?

its ventilation stack


----------



## Equario

Thanks for the updates! :cheers:


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. They installed the last section of the ventilation stack.

      
(link to album)

You can see the completed ventilation stack on the webcam.



And here is a video from ChNPP showing progress this month.


----------



## towerpower123

After this is rolled over the power plant and sealed, will the city of Pripyat become habitable again?


----------



## Caesin

Most of the city is irradiated, with pockets of radiation being lower or higher, depending where you are. Pripyat will most likely never be livable to humans again, at least not in our lifetimes. I'm also guessing that, due to the massive decay of the existing buildings, they'd have to raze everything and rebuild. 
Since the original purpose of the city was to house the power plant workers and families, the powers that be will most likely leave it to nature.


----------



## LuisF_Ramos

Nice pictures!


----------



## malicious_villain

They have to deconstruct the old chimney from the powerplant soon if they want to push the new safe confinement over the old one? Am I right?


----------



## rákos

malicious_villain said:


> They have to deconstruct the old chimney from the powerplant soon if they want to push the new safe confinement over the old one? Am I right?


The old chimney is already gone.


----------



## webeagle12

towerpower123 said:


> After this is rolled over the power plant and sealed, will the city of Pripyat become habitable again?


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP, announcing that the work on the "end walls" is completed. Those are two massive concrete walls built inside the turbine hall that will seal the area under the NSC.

      
(link to album)

They also posted a video about this subject. All the following videos are in ukrainian.






A video about the final skidding operation.






And another video.








malicious_villain said:


> They have to deconstruct the old chimney from the powerplant soon if they want to push the new safe confinement over the old one? Am I right?


As rákos said, the old one was dismantled in 2013. The one currently in place was installed in 2011 to prepare for the NSC. The NSC east wall will stop just near it.


----------



## Beber

ChNPP published a new website for the NSC. This picture offers an interesting view of what the reactor will look like once the decommissioning is over. Another image contains information about the final skidding operation: it should be over by *november 29th* (many thanks to Bohdan who translated it).

More pictures of the end walls, from ub.com.ua.


----------



## Spam King

caseyssharma said:


> it is importance to all the state and the governments that to Urban Developments is very importance in there state and there people also.


I agree.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.

      
(link to album)


----------



## Equario

Few pictures from an Ukrainian government official






































I wonder what type of work this robot performs? 



















https://www.facebook.com/os.semerak/posts/1230500533636775


----------



## Beber

Equario said:


> I wonder what type of work this robot performs?


It's part of the Industrial Complex for Solid Radioactive Waste Management (ICSRM). You can see more of it in this video.


----------



## Equario

Beber said:


> It's part of the Industrial Complex for Solid Radioactive Waste Management (ICSRM). You can see more of it in this video.


Thank you!


----------



## Thymant

Very interesting!


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP. They are getting ready for the final skidding operation.

Inside the garage for the bridge crane trolleys.










You can see one bridge crane hoist behind tested, and the Mobile Tool Platform hanging.










Inside the roof.










      
(link to album)

They also added the stairs next to the ventilation stack.


----------



## rákos

I can't wait for the final skidding operation. It will be interesting.


----------



## s1alker

Is there a known time/date on which the skidding will occur? Would like to catch it live.


----------



## Beber

One thing is for sure: the arch will be in place over the reactor on november 29th. Some media outlets are reporting that the skidding started on november 3rd, but the arch hasn't moved yet. I'm also hearing november 12th as a potential date, or early next week.

The skidding operation will span over multiple days, and I'll post an update as soon as I have accurate information about the starting date.


----------



## edvonschleck

Someone knows how much of the costs are paid by russia???


----------



## Beber

The exclusion zone will be closed from november 12th to 29th due to the skidding operation (source). That could confirm the 12th as the starting date, but I'm still waiting for an official announcement.



edvonschleck said:


> Someone knows how much of the costs are paid by russia???


It's a fairly difficult information to find. The NSC is financed by the Chernobyl Shelter Fund, which itself is financed by over 40 countries, since the 90s. Multiple donors meeting happened to raise funds since then, so it's hard to keep track of which country donated how much. But based on the very few articles I managed to find, Russia pleged at least $90 millions to the fund, which received around $1.5 billions overall.


----------



## edvonschleck

Sounds like russia got a bailout from the west.

First mission for Supertrump: Make Russia pay again.


----------



## Beber

The skidding operation hasn't started yet. Official word is that it will start "in the coming days" and "mid-november".

In the meantime, here's a video and two pictures, including one of the wall inside the turbine hall.










Source.


----------



## Beber

And another drone video.


----------



## oli83

I've been wondering for a long time, will the chimney finally be removed or will it stop in front of it??


----------



## Beber

The ventilation stack you see in the video actually is a new one, and was installed in 2011. The old one was removed in 2013 (ref).

I used my amazing MS Paint skills to draw the following, which should answer your question. The red line is where the NSC will connect with the existing building (so add a few meters to get the structure's actual reach). The blue area is where the old ventilation stack was. It's been designed so that the arch will stop before touching the new ventilation stack.


----------



## Beber

The skidding started this morning, watch it live here.


----------



## rákos

^^ day D :banana::banana::cheers:


----------



## Beber

From the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (more in the gallery).


----------



## Beber

A small gif of today's progress. I'll post a higher quality timelapse once the skidding is complete.


----------



## Beber

A video about the first day of the skidding operation.


----------



## rákos

They said that sliding of the arch would take 5 days. But that sliding took only two days and then it stopped. What happened? Some kind of problem? :dunno: (sorry for english)


----------



## s1alker

rákos said:


> They said that sliding of the arch would take 5 days. But that sliding took only two days and then it stopped. What happened? Some kind of problem? :dunno: (sorry for english)


I remember the schedule says it should be done by the end of the month. I'm sure they have other tasks that must be complete in between the times they are moving the arch. This is a very complex and delicate operation so there is no rush


----------



## Beber

The arch is once again moving this morning. I guess it's going all the way this time.


----------



## rákos

New gif from chernobylzone.cz:


----------



## Beber

Timelapses for yesterday and today.

https://gfycat.com/CreepyBruisedGalapagossealion
https://gfycat.com/HardVelvetyGalapagosdove

The arch is halfway there.


----------



## Beber

Today's timelapse.

https://gfycat.com/SevereUntimelyArthropods

Nearly there...


----------



## Beber

Today's timelapse.

https://gfycat.com/TeemingCelebratedGardensnake


----------



## Beber

Interesting picture found by Bohdan Astro.



Bohdan Astro said:


> https://vk.com/chernobyl_world :


----------



## feyazzz

Seems like it works.


----------



## Beber

The skidding operation has finished! The arch has reached its final position, but work is far from over. A year is still required to complete the work and commission the NSC. And only after that, they'll be able to start dismantling the old sarcophagus and reactor.

Here's a timelapse of the whole skidding operation.


----------



## Beber

From Solo East Travel.


----------



## FloatingSzczecin

*Chernobyl confinement: the story*



> *Chernobyl confinement: the story.​*


*​*







> The Chernobyl damaged reactor is now safely confined thanks to the word and dedication of the 10,000 employees of NOVARKA (50% VINCI Construction Grands Projets, leader, and 50% Bouygues Travaux Publics) since the contract was signed in 2007.
> 
> This project, stemming from the international ideas contest launched by Ukraine in 1992 and won by Campenon Bernard SGE (which later became VINCI Construction Grands Projets), allows both confinement and dismantling of the damaged reactor thanks to remote controlled tools installed inside the arch. The New safe Confinement has been built in front of the reactor, in a cleaned area, and then slid over 327 meters since the beginning of November 2016.


----------



## Nitinol

Astonishing accomplishment!


----------



## Beber

The inauguration of the NSC will take place tomorrow (29/11) at 10:00 GMT, and it'll be livestreamed here.

Also, here are a few panoramas from chernobylzone (before skidding).

And a picture from Vladimir Gerasimov.


----------



## towerpower123

Are they going to demolish the portion sticking out that didn't meltdown or how will they seal it on that end?


----------



## Beber

From ChNPP.


























towerpower123 said:


> Are they going to demolish the portion sticking out that didn't meltdown or how will they seal it on that end?


If you mean the part at the right of the ventilation stack in the picture in #558, it's the unit 3, and there's no plan for it other than simple decommission.


----------



## _mark

Can only wonder what the cost of this is


----------



## Beber

Video by the EBRD with some very nice footage, including the lowering of a tilting panel.








_mark said:


> Can only wonder what the cost of this is


Around 1.5 billion euros.


----------



## Beber

Breathtaking pictures from under the NSC, by Vladimir Gerasimov.


----------



## trmather

_mark said:


> Can only wonder what the cost of this is


Pretty irrelevant in the grand scheme of things.

Correcting (or at least attempting to) one of mankind's greatest mistakes is a priceless commodity.


----------



## Beber

Before/after, from the most iconic point of view.


----------



## Ioannes_

Sorry for my ignorance, I guess this question has already answered millions of times, but:

Is not it necessary to cover the rest of the center?
Is not it dangerous to be inside the sarcophagus?
What will happen with the rest of the plant from now on, some other work?

Thank you.


----------



## Hudson11

rákos said:


> New gif from chernobylzone.cz:


----------



## rákos

Beber said:


> Breathtaking pictures from under the NSC, by Vladimir Gerasimov.


The old sarcophagus just chilling there.


----------



## s1alker

Ioannes_ said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, I guess this question has already answered millions of times, but:
> 
> Is not it necessary to cover the rest of the center?
> Is not it dangerous to be inside the sarcophagus?
> What will happen with the rest of the plant from now on, some other work?
> 
> Thank you.



Questions are always welcome here.

1. I believe the rest of the Chernobyl building is sealed off from the damaged reactor. Priority was to cover the damaged reactor and protect the existing structure from further decay and possible catastrophic collapse. 

2. Sure it is. I read that the majority of the fuel is still inside. And it's still very "hot" and will be so for a very long time. 

3. There is still a lot of work to properly seal the NSC. The technical buildings continue to be worked on. In the future work will begin to dismantle the unit, but that will cost a lot of money and technology that does not yet exist. They have 100 years or so


----------



## s1alker

rákos said:


> The old sarcophagus just chilling there.


The images are breathtaking. Never imagined seeing this in my lifetime. It would be interesting if they installed a web camera inside so we could see what's going on in there  I'm really going to miss the ones I have been watching for all these years.


----------



## Michaelz

Good. Work is done!


----------



## Gabri999

s1alker said:


> Questions are always welcome here.
> 
> 1. I believe the rest of the Chernobyl building is sealed off from the damaged reactor. Priority was to cover the damaged reactor and protect the existing structure from further decay and possible catastrophic collapse.
> 
> 2. Sure it is. I read that the majority of the fuel is still inside. And it's still very "hot" and will be so for a very long time.
> 
> 3. There is still a lot of work to properly seal the NSC. The technical buildings continue to be worked on. In the future work will begin to dismantle the unit, but that will cost a lot of money and technology that does not yet exist. They have 100 years or so


Three questions please:

1. I read a lot of time in all types of forum but never I trouble the answer. What is inside the reactor? I heard that the radioactive parts were all cooled down and in solid form. As an example we have the "elephant's foot", but never I understand what the hell is there inside.

2. The NCS will have holes like the first sarcophagus or do they have to cover everyone?

3. Is not dangerous quit the first sarcophagus? Because in its interior there is still much radiation and something contains it.


Thank you very much!


----------



## s1alker

Gabri999 said:


> Three questions please:
> 
> 1. I read a lot of time in all types of forum but never I trouble the answer. What is inside the reactor? I heard that the radioactive parts were all cooled down and in solid form. As an example we have the "elephant's foot", but never I understand what the hell is there inside.
> 
> 2. The NCS will have holes like the first sarcophagus or do they have to cover everyone?
> 
> 3. Is not dangerous quit the first sarcophagus? Because in its interior there is still much radiation and something contains it.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!



1. I would say corium, which is basically a mixture of the nuclear fuel and everything it came in contact with during the melt down. Then you also would have debris from the building and so on.

2. NSC will seal everything off from the environment. So no holes that I'm aware of. 

3. It will be much safer contained under the NSC. The old sarcophagus will be protected from the elements.


----------



## Beber

s1alker said:


> I believe the rest of the Chernobyl building is sealed off from the damaged reactor.





s1alker said:


> NSC will seal everything off from the environment. So no holes that I'm aware of.


Indeed, there's a big concrete wall inside the building between units 3 and 4. That means that with the NSC, the unit 4 now is fully sealed.



s1alker said:


> I would say corium, which is basically a mixture of the nuclear fuel and everything it came in contact with during the melt down. Then you also would have debris from the building and so on.


ChNPP actually published an article yesterday about that. Here's a very rough Google translation.



> Today, inside the object "Shelter" is:
> - 1300 tons of fuel masses
> - About 2,000 tons of combustible materials
> - about 200 tons of nuclear fuel (uranium on)
> - 43 000 cubic meters. meters of high level waste (HLW)
> - 63 0000 cubic meters. meters of radioactive waste (RW)
> - 4 tons of radioactive dust.


And a picture from Sergey Koshelev.


----------



## Gabri999

s1alker said:


> 1. I would say corium, which is basically a mixture of the nuclear fuel and everything it came in contact with during the melt down. Then you also would have debris from the building and so on.
> 
> 2. NSC will seal everything off from the environment. So no holes that I'm aware of.
> 
> 3. It will be much safer contained under the NSC. The old sarcophagus will be protected from the elements.





beber said:


> Today, inside the object "Shelter" is:
> - 1300 tons of fuel masses
> - About 2,000 tons of combustible materials
> - about 200 tons of nuclear fuel (uranium on)
> - 43 000 cubic meters. meters of high level waste (HLW)
> - 63 0000 cubic meters. meters of radioactive waste (RW)
> - 4 tons of radioactive dust.


Thanks!!

I have other question... Inside the 4 unit... Is there still high temperatures in their depths, or has everything cooled and mixed in the form of corium?


----------



## Eric Offereins

Amazing engineering stuff by Mammoet to move such a large structure.


----------



## Beber

One more picture from inside, still by Vladimir Gerasimov.


----------



## Turf

Good to see "the world" solve this problem together.


----------



## Beber

Beber said:


> One more picture from inside, still by Vladimir Gerasimov.


Actually, a lot more from the same source.

    

     

     
(link to album)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There had better be a documentary about this structure when it's completed.


----------



## Beber

From the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development. More picture on their Chernobyl album (on the second page).


----------



## victorek

Why this ARK doesn't cover whole concrete sarcophagus and how the concrete construction can be demolished if it's not fully covered by the new one?


----------



## webeagle12

victorek said:


> Why this ARK doesn't cover whole concrete sarcophagus and how the concrete construction can be demolished if it's not fully covered by the new one?


yes it does


----------



## Beber

I made a timelapse from 2013 to today, with highlights on major milestones (see video description).


----------



## FloatingSzczecin

*Mammoet Completes Installation Of New Safe Confinement In Chernobyl*



> *Mammoet Completes Installation Of New Safe Confinement In Chernobyl.*​





> Today Mammoet finished skidding the New Safe Confinement over the reactor building of the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant in Ukraine. Clever engineering has helped install the arch-shaped construction over the destroyed reactor building. The confinement is the largest land-based movable structure in the world. The installation of the New Safe Confinement marks the successful conclusion of this highly prestigious construction project for Mammoet. Mammoet moved the New Safe Confinement at the request of Novarka – the joint venture responsible for the construction of the arch.





> *THE CONFINEMENT IS THE LARGEST LAND-BASED MOVABLE STRUCTURE IN THE WORLD.​*





> *Innovative skidding
> *Mammoet skidded the arch from its construction site to the reactor building using a skidding system that has been specially designed for the project. The innovative and award-winning skidding system is fully remote-controlled and consists of 116 skid shoes with an average capacity of 700 tons each. The skid shoes were completely synchronized on both sides of the structure to ensure a smooth and even operation. The tracks of this system were installed in a 33 degree angle to optimize the load transfer onto the foundations.
> *
> About the New Safe Confinement*
> The New Safe Confinement replaces an old shelter that was installed as an emergency measure to contain the radioactive materials in the destroyed unit shortly after the disaster in 1986. It provides a controlled and weatherproof environment where the solid radioactive remains of the destroyed unit can be held for the next 100 years. At *165 meters long*, *260 meters wide* and *110 meters tall*, the arch could house the Statue of Liberty, or the Notre Dame Cathedral. With a *weight* of approximately *36,200 tons*, the shelter is about three times as heavy as the Eiffel Tower.
> 
> *Constructing the arch*
> Mammoet also conducted all the jack up and skidding operations during construction of the arch - a highly challenging task requiring new approaches in engineered heavy lifting and transport. The arch was built in two parts at a ‘special erection area’ – a decontaminated area at safe distance from the reactor. Each half of the arch was elevated during three jack-up operations, allowing crews to work at lower heights, increasing cost-effectiveness and improving operational safety. After construction of the first half was finished, it was skidded into a special parking area, clearing the area for the construction of the second half of the arch. Upon completion of the second half, the two parts were connected by skidding the first part towards the second part.
> 
> *Joint venture*
> The arch was built by contractor Novarka, a joint venture between VINCI Construction Grand Projets and Bouygues Travaux Publics. The joint venture partners asked Mammoet to come up with a safe way to lift and skid the arch from the assembly site to its destination.













































































Code:


http://www.mammoet.com/en/news/mammoet-completes-installation-of-new-safe-confinement-in-chernobyl/


----------



## Suburbanist

How could people work on the other reactors for years after the accident?


----------



## Tebeng

:bash::bash:


----------



## Beber

From Chernobyl World.










From ChNPP.








Suburbanist said:


> How could people work on the other reactors for years after the accident?


A concrete wall was erected in the building between reactor 3 and 4. Radiation levels were acceptable on that side of the destroyed reactor.


----------



## Anticalaca

I heard that the radiation levels were lower, even years ago (from the ones that were in the 80's), for the time passing. With this New Safe, maybe the whole zone can be secure for radiation in a razonable scale? Then, it could be repopulated, rigth?


----------



## Nitinol

^^
You can read a very interesting article here


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.












(link to album)


----------



## Beber

360° video from Vinci.


----------



## Beber

From chernobyl_world.














(link to album)


----------



## Zaz965

huge and gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## towerpower123

About how long will it take to seal the New Safe Confinement to fully trap the radiation leaking out?


----------



## rákos

towerpower123 said:


> About how long will it take to seal the New Safe Confinement to fully trap the radiation leaking out?


I think it's 1 year.


----------



## Union Man

ThatOneGuy said:


> There had better be a documentary about this structure when it's completed.


Funnily enough there is a documentary on BBC 4 right now about building the NSC, very interesting. It's called, Inside Chernobyl's Mega Tomb - www.bbc.co.uk/programmes


----------



## Anticalaca

Nitinol said:


> ^^
> You can read a very interesting article here


Indeed, this article is very interesting. Some parts to highlight:

"As radiation levels fall with the natural decay of radionuclides (30 years marks the half life of Caesium 137, one of the major pollutants from the accident), humans, too, have returned. (...)

“As for radiation - look, all those Lyona’s and Ekaterina’s age who moved away have died, and all those who came back are still alive,” said Mr Struk, who works in the zone transporting radioactive material to storage. 

“The authorities test our produce for radiation every autumn, they never find anything.”

Although increasingly frail, Leonid and Ekaterina have both exceeded Ukrainian life expectancy, currently 63 for men and 76 for women."

So, the radiation was low a year ago, and with this new safe it'll probably fall some more. I wish the whole area will be repopulated soon. Too bad for the wild animals that appeared in the zone, 'thought.


----------



## Beber

Union Man said:


> Funnily enough there is a documentary on BBC 4 right now about building the NSC, very interesting. It's called, Inside Chernobyl's Mega Tomb - www.bbc.co.uk/programmes


Thanks for sharing, it was indeed very interesting. Here's an animation from that documentary showing the whole project in less than a minute. I think the decommission phase at the end is a little ambitious compared to the real plan.


----------



## Beber

Update from ChNPP.



















      
(link to album)


----------



## Beber

chernobyl_world got their hands on more and higher quality pictures from the above set (and I'd love to know how!).

   

   

   

    
(link to album)


----------

